# VIP211 Guide Changes



## gsel (Jan 21, 2004)

I recently had my VIP211 swapped as the old one would no longer come on. The new one works fine, but I find that the guide is slightly different. If you picked the correct setting by hitting the guide button, the old one would show all HD channels and any SD channels that don't have an HD version. The new one does not seem to have that option. It's now either HD only or all channels. I can't go back to see the name (I think it was My Channels) or any particulars since it no longer worked. Now if you hit the guide button you may be able to pick My Channels, but it does not really do any thing. Any ideas? It has software version L5.69. I don't know what the last one had.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

There are settings in the menu (not sure how to get there on a 211) that determine whether you see HD, SD, or both in the EPG. You probably had a setting different on your old receiver than the default and will need to go find that in the menu -> settings -> guide, or however it is you get to that area to change the settings on a 211.


----------



## gsel (Jan 21, 2004)

You are correct, it has HD or both. The old guide showed HD, both, or HD + those SD's that do not have an HD equivalent. I do not have that option on this one.


----------



## RBA (Apr 14, 2013)

Use the GUIDE button, about 3 pushes should bring up a "favorite list options".  You probably want all channels.


----------



## gsel (Jan 21, 2004)

No, all channels is just that. It is the same as My Channels. There was a setting that only showed the SD channel IF there was no HD equivalent. Now its only HD channels (and if there is no HD channel, i.e. TVGuide channel, you don't see it in the guide at all) or all, as in All Channels, so if there are both SD and and HD versions of the same channel, they both appear in the guide. That is a lot more sifting you have to do to pick out a channel when you go through two of most of them.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

All Channels should be everything, including unsubscribed channels (unless DISH has marked the channel as hidden).
My Channels should be subscribed channels ... with HD showing if available and SD showing if no HD is available.
(There are exceptions for My Channels such as the regional sports networks where HD and SD both appear in the guide.)


----------



## gsel (Jan 21, 2004)

Thanks. That's what I thought, but My Channels shows all channels, all SD plus HD channels, just like All Channels does. I don't know if there was a change in the last software, or if my box is not working right, but this is what I get now.


----------



## gsel (Jan 21, 2004)

I did find that My Channels only shows my subscribed channels, so things like HBO do not show up there, as they do on All Channels. The SD channels for regular channels (i.e. History HD and SD on 120) show up if either is selected.


----------

